# Nano-Nater's ADA Mini M Iwugami journal



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

Hi, well i decided to start a ADA mini M nano tank.

heres the list:
ADA mini M
ADA mini M light
ADA mini glass diffuser
ADA lily inflow and outflow pipes
substrate is going to be seachem flourite
Filter is going to be a canister filter(not sure which one to get yet)
DIY "paintball" 20oz Co2
Inline ETH heater

Plants: 
HC
glosso or riccia(if i can find some in Canada...)

I still have to order the tank, light, ADA pipes, substrate, heater, and filter. Right now the Co2 regulator and ADA diffuser is on the way.

Anyways here is a picture of the rock im going tu use, best i could find localy..










Ill post an update once I get some equipment. 

BTW, i need some advice on the iwugami hardscape.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Is that the superior clarity ADA tank?


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> Is that the superior clarity ADA tank?


nope Mini M is like the Mini S but abit bigger.

they are both normal clarity.


----------



## slickwillislim (Nov 9, 2005)

I think he was referring to the picture. Therefore making a joke about not seeing the tank by saying its a high clarity tank. 

I am not positive but thats how I read it. Sarcasm is hard to convey online.


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

slickwillislim said:


> I think he was referring to the picture. Therefore making a joke about not seeing the tank by saying its a high clarity tank.
> 
> I am not positive but thats how I read it. Sarcasm is hard to convey online.


yea i get it, lol


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to the ADA mini club. Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

I ordered the rest of the stuff this morning, cant wait for it to arrive :thumbsup:


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

You spent all that good money....why did you choose NOT to go with ADA aquasoil?


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

yea, I forgot to say that i decided to order ADA amazonia.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Nano-Nater said:


> yea, I forgot to say that i decided to order ADA amazonia.


good man! :thumbsup: 

I cringed on the idea of flourite on an ADA tank


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

:thumbsdow -flourite
 roud:- aquasoil!!!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Hahahhaha! I meant it as a jokey joke....

I have a Mini-M as well....went with all the bells and whistles on the bad boy too!

Mini-solar
Mini Lily pipes
Mini Pollen glass
System 74 YA/ver2 co2
Eheim 2211
Drop checker


It's pretty cool looking!


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

okay I should be receiving my regulator and ADA mini diffuser on the 12.

anyone know a Canadian website that i could order some plants?


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Just wondering who do you order from for your ADA products?


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

I heard that someone in BC gets some ADA stuff from somewhere and sell them.


----------



## imisky (May 19, 2005)

Hello The person in BC Canada you are talking about who sells ADA products is me. I am the Canada distributor for ADA products which is under the company GoldenTop.


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

trfjason said:


> Just wondering who do you order from for your ADA products?


I order from adgshop 


I received the mini ADA diffuser, looks good:thumbsup:

I will receive the regulator and misc stuff on monday


----------



## deMastro (Mar 18, 2008)

Updates?


----------



## htn86 (Sep 30, 2007)

I use those exact rocks in my girlfriend's and uncle's nano. Keep us updated


----------

